# Glove box latch broken



## eaglecoach51 (Jan 27, 2006)

The glove box latch on my 95 hardbody broke this morning. Anyone know how to repair one or where I could get a replacement? Closest salvage yard to me has no parts to help. Thanks in advance.


----------



## cjserio (Mar 18, 2008)

680 Instrument Panel, Pad & Cluster Lid :: Body(Front,Roof & Floor) :: Genuine Nissan Parts :: Hardbody Truck Parts (D21U) 1995-1997 :: CourtesyParts.com


----------



## eaglecoach51 (Jan 27, 2006)

Thanks for the info.


----------

